# Defacto 820 Visa Granted Today!



## Kantata (Jan 7, 2013)

Whoo hoo!

Absolutely out of the blue, my partner sent me a message while I was at work to tell me that a courier had dropped off a letter from the department of immigration. It was my 820 visa grant notification!

Just to give a quick bit of background, I'm from Canada and have been in Australia since February 2011 on working holiday visas. I've been with my Australian partner since July 2011. We applied for a defacto 820/801 in February 2013. I submitted an "almost" decision-ready application (I forgot my AFP check and submitted that in April, I think). I included my medicals, RCMP check and Form 80 with my application.

I received an email a few weeks ago saying that my application had been forwarded on to the Melbourne office to help with their work load, but other than that I have heard nothing from DIAC. I was never assigned a case officer (that they told me about) and neither my partner nor I were ever contacted for interviews. I emailed them in March to see if they could confirm that they had my medical results on file, but they never got back to me.

And then, out of the blue, the confirmation letter. As of September 5th I'm a temporary resident! Hurray! I just can't believe it was so quick and painless. I had mentally prepared myself to wait and wait and wait, had researched all the processes, had gone over sample questions that could be asked during an interview, had agonised over whether I'd submitted enough "evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship". I'll be honest, I think the physical evidence I gave them was a little thin compared to many of the people whose experiences I've read about here on these forums.

I suppose this just goes to show you that surprises happen regularly and when it comes to DIAC, you cannot predict what they'll do. While I understand the theoretical processes they use to assess applications, the ACTUAL process is a complete mystery. How the heck do they come to their decisions??

So chin up, everybody! Maybe Melbourne will be your beacon of hope! I've been talking to my partner about moving there someday. Perhaps this was a sign!

Thank you to everyone on these forums; you've been an absolute ocean of knowledge, resources and compassion. I want to thank CollegeGirl in particular. She's my go-to lady when I need razor-sharp answers!

Time to get dressed and go out for some celebration dinner!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Well done you yehhhhhhh congratulations hun, relax open a bottle of bubbly and enjoy, lol.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Your post gives me hope! My timeline looks an awful lot like yours. Hopefully the Perth office is moving at the same speed.


----------



## Frenchee (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations, I'm always so happy to read this


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, Kantata, thank you so much for the beautiful words!  And BIG congratulations!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you! Now you can finally settle down and relax into your new life!


----------



## Kantata (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks louiseb, Whitney, Frenchee and CollegeGirl! By the sounds of it things are starting to pick up around DIAC, I've been hearing a few good stories about people being granted their visas in the last couple of weeks. And more quickly than expected too. Could be any day now for you guys!


----------



## MrsSimmons (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## MrsSimmons (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations  


Can you advise me of what to expect ? 
After submitting the application is there a lot of backwards and foward phone calls? Emails ? Paperwork ? Interviews ? 

Thank you  and again a big congratulations


----------



## Kantata (Jan 7, 2013)

Well to be honest, I was expecting to be contacted by telephone and have to do interviews, both from my partner and I. But there was none of that. Like I said, I submitted my application by post all in one shot, and I never heard a single word from DIAC until I received my grant letter by mail. I don't believe that's "usual" but then again, I'm not the only one who's had it happen that way!

Each situation is unique, so it really depends on what's involved in your personal application. What country you're from (high or low risk), your relationship history, your medical and police backgrounds, etc... I'm from a low-risk country and my application and background were pretty straightforward and uncomplicated. I have led a boring life, haha.

You might ask CollegeGirl for particular advice, though! She's kind of a genius when it comes to these things.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Kantata said:


> You might ask CollegeGirl for particular advice, though! She's kind of a genius when it comes to these things.


Pffft. You give me way too much credit. But thank you.


----------



## Starbreeze (Sep 9, 2013)

Fantastic news, so happy for you.


----------

